# Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar bags



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

Instead of using the old clothes iron, is to get one of those straight hair irons at a garage sale or somewhere. It can clamp on both sides of the mylar bag and seal your bags.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

Never thought of this, great idea! I'll be watching yard sales then.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

Great idea! Can't believe I didn't think of it seeing how my wife is a beautician!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

Hiding in plain sight!


----------



## sharps_74 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

Very resourceful. I will have to look for one. Will the standard type work?


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

Nice advice, im only a few weeks off from tackling mylar bags, i bet my sisters got a set she never uses


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Get yourself a hair straigtner iron for sealing mylar ba*

While I am still using my wife's old iron to seal our mylar bags...her new one and her hair straighter is off limits...I have another tip for those that are new to using mylar bags for long term food storage. I also use the larger oxygen absorbers when I pack up my food stuffs but here is another good tip. After you have placed your foods and oxygen absorbers into your mylar bag I then iron the entire bag closed with the exception of one corner. In this open corner I place the crevice tool from our vacuum cleaner in and then turn on the vacuum cleaner sucking all the remaining air from the bag which will suck it closed around your food stuffs. I then squeeze the open corner closed as I pull out the crevice tool and quickly iron this open corner closed. This will give you an air tight seal and increase your storage life of your food products.


----------

